# Pipes and Beer



## gpearson (Jun 1, 2010)

The other thread on pairing pipes and blends got me thinking. I like to have something to drink while smoking - and especially when relaxing in the evening at the same time.

Last night I was really enjoying 1776 Tavern from Sterling Tobacco, along with a cold Bass - both seemed to compliment each other. (amusingly, Bass was first brewed in 1777 - almost a match!)


I'm curious - do others find that a good beer can compliment a good pipeful - and if so, what? 
I'm not so sure the Bass will work well once the heat of summer rolls around!


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

I find I like Englishes with porters or stouts, something with enough malt and flavor to hold it's own with the latakia. We have a couple of local porters with chocolate notes that I really like, Black Butte and a cream porter from Portland Brewing.

I also love SG Navy Flake and an IPA. There's a whole rack of flavors from the tobacco that don't become apparent until you drink something.

Nice idea for a thread!


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

I love Guinness with just about anything, but especially with a bright virginia (Orlik Golden Sliced with some age). It seems that the darker beers compliment the brightness of the tobacco. Also works with an IPA like SN Torpedo.
Also, Frog Morton and Sierra Nevada Pale Ale. 

I can't wait to see what other people have to contribute as well


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes , they do compement each other. I love European beer. Whatever is on sale today.
Right now, It's St. Pauli Girl for $9 a 12 pack.
Cheers,
Wayne


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Preferably according to the Reinheitsgebot, but I like practically any pilsner. Love Guiness, but I wouldn't want it every day. I could drink actual German Koenigsbacher exclusively, but you can't buy stuff like that in the US. (Nope. You can't. I'm sure Donald Trump could smuggle some in, but I couldn't.) I cant imagine caring what tobacco I was smoking with what, though, as long as it was a decent beer-like substance and something halfway decent in the pipe. Like, right now, I'm doing fine with some froo-froo Penzance and a cold glass of Old Milwaukee. I'd be just as happy with some Guiness and PA.

For some reason I'm reminded of the James Bond parody paperback put out by the Harvard Lampoon, _Alligator_, back when Bond was all the rage. There was the standard picture of Ian Fleming (sp?) on the back, holding a pistol with a cigarette smoking somewhere, except it was some Harvard Student. The James Bond paperbacks always listed the other Bond books under that picture, so the parody listed other titles, like Scuba Do or Die, Chigro of the Narcissus, Lightningrod...it really looked exactly like the old James Bond paperbacks.

So this discussion takes me back to the parody of Bond ordering dinner. He's not in the casino dining room with candelabras and a waiter in a tux with a napkin draped on his arm, no, he's in a diner. Is he ordering one of those exotic dinners in the native tongue with precisely the right wine? No. He's ordering a BLT. The lettuce must be light green, a leaf from the inside of the head, the toast must be precisely so and the bacon has to be done to a turn, the tomato sliced within a millimeter...and a Schlitz.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

If I'm drinking beer, it's likely to be one from the list below. Beer distracts me from my pipe quite a bit, so I prefer to smoke a really full Balkan or English. It's not about compatible flavors so much as it is about tobacco that doesn't require the palate and focus I need when I smoke straight VAs.

Current Top Ten Beers: 

1) Celebration Ale - Sierra Nevada 
2) Furious - Surly 
3) Red's Rye P.A. - Founder's 
4) Korbinian - Weihenstephaner 
5) IPA - Sweetwater 
6) Hopslam - Bell's 
7) Dale's Pale Ale - Oskar Blues 
8. Breakfast Stout - Founder's 
9) Bigfoot Barley Wine - Sierra Nevada 
10) Bourbon County Stout - Goose Island


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

drastic_quench said:


> If I'm drinking beer, it's likely to be one from the list below. Beer distracts me from my pipe quite a bit, so I prefer to smoke a really full Balkan or English. It's not about compatible flavors so much as it is about tobacco that doesn't require the palate and focus I need when I smoke straight VAs.
> 
> Current Top Ten Beers:
> 
> ...


That's quite a list sir!

I do enjoy a porter or stout with latakia heavy blends. I've found an IPA can work well with certain Virginia blends. I particularly liked it with Anniversary Kake for some reason.


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

I've been smoking my EMP with a glass of whiskey. The last beer I had with my pipe was Smithwicks while I smoked mild amaretto tobacco. Hanging out with my friends at the pub, the night was good.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Okay, all you beer cognoscenti. I used to think that the difference between German beer there and here was pasteurization, but apparently that is not the case. The "folklore" was that there was a US law where you had to pasteurize beer, including imported beer, so all our beer was swill as a result, even imported German beer. Since that is not what's going on -- what IS going on!? The same brand of beer in Germany tastes better than a US imported version. Not Löwenbräu, brewed on the banks of the Chesapeake Bay, or Heinekin (what is that -- St. Louis maybe?), but the beers actually shipped over here after being brewed over there. They seem really different but I don't have any idea why that would happen. Do they fly it here by way of the Bermuda Triangle or something?


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

drastic_quench said:


> 7) Dale's Pale Ale - Oskar Blues


 Good Lord I can't even remember how many Of these I've drank. I used to go drinking at Oskar Blues in Lyons, CO. 
Now I settle for a ice cold Genesee to compliment my pipe smoking.
Tonight its Genny and a bowl of Charing Cross.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

kneepa said:


> Good Lord I can't even remember how many Of these I've drank. I used to go drinking at Oskar Blues in Lyons, CO.
> Now I settle for a ice cold Genesee to compliment my pipe smoking.
> Tonight its Genny and a bowl of Charing Cross.


oskar blues, one of my favorite breweries in a can. along with 21st amendment which i just finished. sadly without a pipe. i gotta find a good match, nothing that has really stood out yet


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Okay, all you beer cognoscenti. I used to think that the difference between German beer there and here was pasteurization, but apparently that is not the case. The "folklore" was that there was a US law where you had to pasteurize beer, including imported beer, so all our beer was swill as a result, even imported German beer. Since that is not what's going on -- what IS going on!? The same brand of beer in Germany tastes better than a US imported version. Not Löwenbräu, brewed on the banks of the Chesapeake Bay, or Heinekin (what is that -- St. Louis maybe?), but the beers actually shipped over here after being brewed over there. They seem really different but I don't have any idea why that would happen. Do they fly it here by way of the Bermuda Triangle or something?


It can be different things. Beer doesn't ship well warm, that will alter the flavor with time. It can also speed up oxidation, which is more of a problem with bottled beers. In most cases, it's the same beer you get over there, it just didn't do well with a sea voyage, followed by warm storage in a warehouse for a couple of weeks, followed, by warm shipping on a truck to the local distributors, followed by sitting warm for a week on the shelf.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

for something "lighter" i like me some red stripe, but if i want a beer i go for arrogant bastard

the best beer - pipe combo ive had yet is some kirin ichiban and sillems black, was a weird combo but quite good!


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I've never had any luck with beer and tobacco whether it's a pipe or cigar. I'll drink anything Rogue, though. The hard part is choosing between the pipe and the beer.


Pipe doesn't make me fatter though, so it usually wins.


That, and I can pipe and drive...


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

MGD 64 goes well with any tobacco. :drinking:


----------



## Black (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm personally a Blue Moon fan, with most weeds.

I also reach for my Shine Bock, my local brew


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Oo and if i want a nice "pass out afterwards" combo its double bastard and purple cow P:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

BrewShooter said:


> In most cases, it's the same beer you get over there, it just didn't do well with a sea voyage, followed by warm storage in a warehouse for a couple of weeks, followed, by warm shipping on a truck to the local distributors, followed by sitting warm for a week on the shelf.


Thanks, Jason, that probably is the case (har har). It might also effect things like Coors, that doesn't seen to be as good here in NY as out in Colorado. (It doesn't seem as good as it once was, period.) My favorite beer out in California back in the 60s was Olympia, but I had a six pack of that a couple of years ago here in NY (a friend gave it to me -- don't think it's readily available around these parts) and it was nothing special.

I still can't imagine any tobacco in my rotation that would clash with any beer I ever had that I liked -- or didn't like, even. Seems like worrying about whether I've got on the right color shirt for Boston Lager. I guess that makes me a tasteless rube! :lol:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

freestoke said:


> It might also effect things like Coors, that doesn't seen to be as good here in NY as out in Colorado. (It doesn't seem as good as it once was, period.)


I once said "I remember when you could actually _taste_ Coors!", but kids today, they don't believe you...


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with hard cider or lambic? 
I'm not a beer drinker by any means (thanks to my brother though I'm wwwaaayyy more familiar with beer then any non-beer drinker should be) but I do enjoy an occassional hard cider (Original Sin or Strongbow) or lambic (typically Lindemans). 
Given the fruity nature of these drinks I was just wondering if anyone found them to pair well with a particular type of tobacco. 

Not unlike another poster, I hardly ever have anything but water with my tobacco (pipe or cigar) but would be willing to make an exception if I thought it held some promise of success.


----------



## gpearson (Jun 1, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> Anyone have any experience with hard cider or lambic?
> I'm not a beer drinker by any means (thanks to my brother though I'm wwwaaayyy more familiar with beer then any non-beer drinker should be) but I do enjoy an occassional hard cider (Original Sin or Strongbow) or lambic (typically Lindemans).
> Given the fruity nature of these drinks I was just wondering if anyone found them to pair well with a particular type of tobacco.
> 
> Not unlike another poster, I hardly ever have anything but water with my tobacco (pipe or cigar) but would be willing to make an exception if I thought it held some promise of success.


Big Cider fan here - grew up in the cider making area of England (Somerset/Devon border)
I'll have to try pairing them with tobacco - had not occurred to me. I do wish 'hard' cider was more popular here - a lot of styles and blends that simply never make it across the pond.
My go-to was from Sheppy's http://www.sheppyscider.com/ - didnt hurt I lived maybe 5 miles away


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

gpearson said:


> Big Cider fan here - grew up in the cider making area of England (Somerset/Devon border)
> I'll have to try pairing them with tobacco - had not occurred to me. I do wish 'hard' cider was more popular here - a lot of styles and blends that simply never make it across the pond.


I'm interested to hear how the pairing works for you! 
I love apple orchards ... absolutely love em! Beer in America doesn't get more authentic then Cider. 
Any local, small time opperations by where you are/grew up that have a really good semi-dry cider?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

gpearson said:


> Big Cider fan here - grew up in the cider making area of England (Somerset/Devon border)
> I'll have to try pairing them with tobacco - had not occurred to me. I do wish 'hard' cider was more popular here - a lot of styles and blends that simply never make it across the pond.
> My go-to was from Sheppy's Sheppy's traditional Somerset farmhouse cider from Taunton. - didnt hurt I lived maybe 5 miles away


So, Giles, is warm cider better than warm beer? :lol: (Just kidding!)

Gotta a quick story about cold drinks. When I was a kid in England in the 50s (11-13), we were in the best restaurant in Norwich, complete with waiters in tails. The four of us, my mother, father and brother, decided that iced tea sounded good for a change. I thought of it first and asked the waiter, who didn't seem to understand what I was talking about. I explained it and he leaned over and said, "I could bring it for you, master [wow -- MASTER!], but I don't think you'd like it."


----------



## gpearson (Jun 1, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> I'm interested to hear how the pairing works for you!
> I love apple orchards ... absolutely love em! Beer in America doesn't get more authentic then Cider.
> Any local, small time opperations by where you are/grew up that have a really good semi-dry cider?


I remember their 'Goldfinch' being pretty good in that sort of style - no idea if its imported though


----------



## gpearson (Jun 1, 2010)

freestoke said:


> So, Giles, is warm cider better than warm beer? :lol: (Just kidding!)
> 
> Gotta a quick story about cold drinks. When I was a kid in England in the 50s (11-13), we were in the best restaurant in Norwich, complete with waiters in tails. The four of us, my mother, father and brother, decided that iced tea sounded good for a change. I thought of it first and asked the waiter, who didn't seem to understand what I was talking about. I explained it and he leaned over and said, "I could bring it for you, master [wow -- MASTER!], but I don't think you'd like it."


Fantastic  I dread to think what an attempt at iced tea would have ended up like! I think I drove people insane trying to find Root Beer over there after getting a taste for it over here back in the late 90s. And warm cider - actually not too horrid. Warm beer however :yuck:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

gpearson said:


> Fantastic  I dread to think what an attempt at iced tea would have ended up like! I think I drove people insane trying to find Root Beer over there after getting a taste for it over here back in the late 90s. And warm cider - actually not too horrid. Warm beer however :yuck:


Actually, there is more to that story that will answer your question. The waiter brought us each a tallish glass of hot tea (not iced tea glass tall, but a regular glass), with one ice cube in it that quickly vanished. We asked for more ice. He came out with a silver bucket and tonged one more ice cube into each of our glasses, which quickly melted leaving us with lukewarm tea. My father now asked for more ice, to which the waiter responded, "I'm sorry, sir, that's all the ice we have in house." :lol: One eight-cube tray in the ritziest restaurant in Norwich! England in the middle 50s was definitely not Virginia!

Root beer is a winner for sure! :tu Actually, cokes and (I suppose) beer and what have you weren't really all THAT warm back then, since the ambient temperature of most restaurants was in the high 40s and low 50s -- and in Norfolk, that would not change during the course of the year.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Best beer I've ever had has been Deschutes Black Butte Porter. It's only available in the Pacific Northwest. Haven't really drank beer since then... Back in 2002. More of a wine and Port drinker these days, with the occasional bourbon tossed in for good measure.


----------



## mirain (Jun 29, 2009)

Mostly an English smoker I enjoy a local brew (Cascazilla from Ithaca, NY) that has a very "hoppy" flavor that holds up well. Boddington's, a creamy brew, is good every day beer that goes well with some of the lighter blends and with Virginias.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> Anyone have any experience with hard cider or lambic?
> I'm not a beer drinker by any means (thanks to my brother though I'm wwwaaayyy more familiar with beer then any non-beer drinker should be) but I do enjoy an occassional hard cider (Original Sin or Strongbow) or lambic (typically Lindemans).
> Given the fruity nature of these drinks I was just wondering if anyone found them to pair well with a particular type of tobacco.
> 
> Not unlike another poster, I hardly ever have anything but water with my tobacco (pipe or cigar) but would be willing to make an exception if I thought it held some promise of success.


I don't drink much cider or fruity lambics, but I LOVE sour beer. I generally avoid Lindemans, but I had a Lindemans Gueuze Cuvée René a couple days ago that was amazing. It actually went well with the pipe I was smoking. I believe I had both Irish Flake and Haddo's during the glass.

I've had a number of sour beers with a variety of tobaccos, but I don't recall which ones paired particularly well. In my memory, they were all delicious combos.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Right now, I'm having a glass of Saranac Copper Ale with a bowl of SL. Seem to go together great! :tu


----------



## BarnMcDanger (Apr 27, 2011)

i also really enjoy a frog morton with the paler stuff. Its especially good with Double Trouble by Founders. 

speaking of 21st amendment, does anybody have a good match for that black ipa?


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

IF or Tambo with Guinness for me. Yummy.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, now. Just looking into this assorted 12-pack from a xmas present...Saranac Lake Effect Lager! (You gotta live downwind of one of the Great Lakes to really appreciate that. Saranac is brewed in Utica -- or was until the brewery, Matts, burned down a few years back. Don't know if they're back up and running or not.) Looks like some PA should be just fine.


----------

